# Do You Have A Spa?



## Lon (Sep 8, 2017)

This is the Spa that I had out side a glass sliding door from the master bed room. Sold the house and moved the year that I retired 1991. I sure miss that SPA.


----------



## terry123 (Sep 8, 2017)

That looks great Lon. I bet you do miss it!!


----------



## Knight (Sep 8, 2017)

For quite a few years we had a very similar hot tub [spa] on our covered back patio. The size was decent since it had seating for 8 with a slide around section. Two pumps rated at 2 & 1/2 hp. each. Air switches to turn on the pumps. Had enough forethought to have 50 amp. service pre wired to one of the columns which if done later would have cost a whole lot more. 

But as times change [ wife likes spa treatments at M casino more] using it dwindled down to no use. Some lucky person got it for free all they had to do was rent a crane capable of lifting it over the roof & onto a waiting flat bed truck. 

Don't miss it since I get hours to gambol while my wife enjoys her spa day.  I guess we could hoard the money we set aside for retirement but spending it in the local economy makes more sense to me.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Sep 8, 2017)

That is a seriously awesome hot tub, Lon, and I bet that you did miss it after you sold the house and moved. 
I would love to have a small one; but I am not sure where we would even put one if we did have it. We have a membership at the fitness center, and they have swimming pool, hot tub, steam room, and sauna; so we go there just about every other day when we can. I love swimming, and with the indoor pool, I can swim year around. 
We have a Medicare Advantage plan, and it includes a fitness membership through Silver and Fit. 

Years ago, I had one of the portable hot tubs, called a Softub, and I really loved it. It was just the right size for 1-2 people, and you could have it inside or outside. It filled up and drained with the hose and used a regular plugin, so it was easy to care for, and movable when needed. 
The motor was also the heater, and it was a removable unit that attached to the side of the hot tub. When we needed to move it, it was simple to attach the hose and drain the water out, and then the hot tub was very light weight, and we could just roll it anywhere we wanted to. 
The cover fitted on it tightly, and kept the water hot, so the motor mostly only had to work when the lid was off; but that made the bubbles, so we wanted the motor running then anyway. 
Like you, Lon, I moved and had to sell it; but I sure enjoyed it when I had it. It looked just about like this picture.


----------



## Lolly (Sep 9, 2017)

Yes...  We have a spa on our back patio.


----------



## Redbird (Sep 30, 2017)

We live in the Chicago suburbs. We built our house 17 years ago and put a spa indoors in our sunroom right away. Everyday before breakfast I have my coffee and relax or browse my emails or the Internet on my iPad while in the spa recliner position. Most days the dear wife begins the half hour snoozing before we discuss a variety of topics. Looking forward to downsizing someday, but not looking forward to relinquishing the spa. We go au natural and I can't imagine using a public or outdoor one. There were days of hard physical work when I used it 2-3 times in the same day to soothe aching muscles. One of the best investments we made in our home.


----------



## Bullie76 (Sep 30, 2017)

I've got a garden tub. Does that count? Ha.


----------



## Lara (Sep 30, 2017)

Everyone likes their Spas so they must be wonderful!!

I have a deck I could put one on but I already have a jacuzzi in my bathroom with adjustable jets where I can change the speed. That suits me fine. My tub is deep and identical to the pic below and the rest is very nearly identical.


----------



## Bobw235 (Sep 30, 2017)

We have had one for years, but will leave it behind when we move. They're great when you use them, but we seem to use it less over time. I emptied it earlier in the month and may leave it empty this winter to save a bit on the electric bill, not to mention the hassle of caring for the water in the middle of winter. It's become a chore. I won't miss it.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 30, 2017)

Never had a spa Lon, but yours looks fantastic, looks like you really enjoyed it! :cool2:  We talked about getting one many years ago, but we both agreed it wouldn't be used very often, just like an outdoor pool.  Lara, I like your jacuzzi!


----------



## Lara (Sep 30, 2017)

Thank you SeaBreeze. The corner is so far that I can't reach it in order to clean without standing in the tub so I had to buy a mop (the kind that twists to squeeze excess water out) specifically reserved for the jacuzzi only. Saved me a lot of trouble. I just use a diluted solution of dawn dish detergent on the mop, rinse, and then dry by pushing a towel around with the other end of the mop.

I need to buy stock in Proctor-Gamble who makes Dawn detergent. You probably know this but it makes a great flea bath soap and getting rid of a line of marching ants in the kitchen instantly and forever.


----------



## HiDesertHal (Dec 28, 2017)

I never had a spaw, but I've had several above-ground pools.

Here's last year's pool:

It's 12' diameter and 36" deep.  (I fill it to 30" deep, giving me 282.74 cu ft. of water.)

Water weighs 62.4 pounds per cubic foot, so the weight of water in the pool is 17,643 pounds, or almost 9 tons.

_*(I can just hear Falcon saying "Who cares how much water's in the pool?")*_

I'm in the first picture and my Daughter's Chicago family is in the 2nd picture.

HiDesertHal  ("spaw" intentional)


----------



## Olivia (Dec 28, 2017)

LOL--Cool! Or should I say hot? No, I don't have a spa.


----------



## Gary O' (Dec 28, 2017)

Wy, yes, yes we do

the visits are rather brief in winter, but we did go for a dip just a week ago


----------



## Lethe200 (Dec 29, 2017)

No, don't have one. They seem to have fallen out of fashion in our area. I think with a lot of aging Boomers, the whole getting in/getting out seems like too much trouble. Luxury extra-large showers are the big thing here. 

Of course, we had 7 yrs of really bad drought prior to last year's very wet winter, so that didn't help the spa tub trend either! And this year is shaping up to be a dry one so far as well, sigh.


----------



## treeguy64 (Dec 29, 2017)

I had one that slowly went to hell, after about twenty years. (I know, that is pretty great, for a spa, but I was a very conscientious owner.)  Every few months I was changing out parts.  It got to be ridiculous.  Also, it burned my nether-regions, even at the measured 104 F. I could turn it down, but then it was like a tepid bath.  Yuck!  Add in the chlorine in the air, despite heavy exhaust fans mounted nearby, and I decided to give it away.  Ended up holding it for a couple who gave me $150 for my trouble.  I don't miss it or the in-ground pool that sits in my back yard, covered for the last seven years.  That pool was a royal rip-off, too, with poorly built filters and accessories that are marketed to better-off older folks.  I saw through that, many years ago.  The pool cost about $200 a month to maintain and run.  Now I swim in an inside, crystal-clear pool at my local "Y" for $23/mo. If I want to experience the spa, there, I dip my legs in the water.  Far more relaxing and I never have to do any repair work or balance chemicals everyday! I DO still love my sauna.  I built it about twenty-five years ago.  It still is great and feels amazing at 215 F, but you have to get used to it, at that temperature.  It is, decidedly, not what you experience at health clubs.


----------



## CindyLouWho (Dec 29, 2017)

I hear ya, treeguy, about the in-ground pool. Seemed like a great idea years ago, but now I have a 20,000 gallon in-ground hole that needs to be filled in or a new liner , etc............and like you said the cost and upkeep to run it. Oy Vey. 
*
Treeguy*, if I may ask, how much did it cost you to get it filled in? I've made a couple calls and it's like $4000 dollars.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Dec 29, 2017)

We don't have a spa. Just one more thing to clean and keep in working order. Once in awhile I fill up the bath tub, put a wash cloth over the over flow hole, add Epson Salts and my little plastic pillow and soak away. We have a separate heater in the bathroom that blows hot air directly around the tub area. The hot water lasts quite awhile or at least until I begin to look like a prune then I know it's time to get out.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Dec 29, 2017)

Loved our Softubs (we've had 2) and hubby wants another. That will be our next biggish  purchase. They last about ten years.


----------



## treeguy64 (Dec 29, 2017)

CindyLouWho said:


> I hear ya, treeguy, about the in-ground pool. Seemed like a great idea years ago, but now I have a 20,000 gallon in-ground hole that needs to be filled in or a new liner , etc............and like you said the cost and upkeep to run it. Oy Vey.
> *
> Treeguy*, if I may ask, how much did it cost you to get it filled in? I've made a couple calls and it's like $4000 dollars.



My "covered" referred to the trampoline-type cover I put over it.  That cost about $1,800, and I had to take meticulous measurements to order it, as my pool is a modified figure-eight shape.  To fill my pool in, I was looking at around $6-7,000, including jacking the bottom and installing a bottom pump channel conduit system.  As it is, under my cover, I had to install an automatic sump pump that routes to the drainage channel in the back of my house and from there out to the street.  I did everything myself for a total cost of around $250, including the 2" PVC, the pump and hose.  Glad my (late) Dad's creative blood flows in my veins.


----------



## CindyLouWho (Dec 29, 2017)

Oh, sorry I misread what you wrote. Yes, that's great you were able to do that so cheaply. Good going!


----------



## retiredtraveler (Dec 30, 2017)

Yes. We have a SPA. It's down at the health club where we work out...............


----------



## Wandrin (Jan 6, 2018)

We are planning to do a bathroom update/remodel next winter (when we're not traveling) and will have to replace the tub.  We are considering replacing it with one of those tub/hot tub units, but are still in the discussion phase.  Even though we live in a friendly climate, we'd prefer our hot tub inside.  It will be interesting to price them out and then discuss pros and cons until then.


----------



## Chucktin (Jan 12, 2018)

Just purchased house for retirement that has a 12x20 pool/spa in screened enclosure. Don't know first thing about pool upkeep. Guess I'm about to learn. Don't really desire a pool, never have. Guess a shovel of dirt or two might be in store eventually.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## GypsyRoadLady (Jan 12, 2018)

Yes, just bought it two months ago. This is our third as sell when we move. We usually go in at 5am before hubby gets ready for work for quiet time...till neighbor's dog barks. Right now it is covered in an ice storm in MI. I have a spa tub too. I love that and call it the Mercedes of tubs.


----------



## C'est Moi (Jan 13, 2018)

We had a "hot tub" (as they were called back then) in the late 80's.   They seem to have gone out of fashion around here unless they are built in with an in-ground pool.   We have had a swimming pool since 1996 and had  it replastered last year; other than that it has been trouble-free.  

We do have a garden "spa tub" in the master bath and it probably hasn't been turned on except to clean in 10 years.


----------



## AliceNWonderland (Jan 15, 2018)

oh, you are talking about a hot tub.  I've had them before but not any more.  They are really nice to relax.


----------

